# Oil level on Ariens 932001, 2.7hp Tecumseh



## tjsilva (Feb 12, 2015)

I just got an Ariens 92001 from a friend, hoping to get get her fired up before the next 12" projected for MA this weekend. First thing I want to do is change the oil. Since there is no dipstick how do I know how much oil to add? Do I just fill to the bottom threads of the fill hole. I want clean out the carb and make it all nice but with the new storms coming I am hoping to not have to shovel again so if it starts and runs I will clean her up after this season. Thanks in advance for any info you guys can supply me. This is a great site.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

tjsilva said:


> I just got an Ariens 92001 from a friend, hoping to get get her fired up before the next 12" projected for MA this weekend. First thing I want to do is change the oil. Since there is no dipstick how do I know how much oil to add? Do I just fill to the bottom threads of the fill hole. I want clean out the carb and make it all nice but with the new storms coming I am hoping to not have to shovel again so if it starts and runs I will clean her up after this season. Thanks in advance for any info you guys can supply me. This is a great site.


I dont know how much oil that particular engine takes..
but filling it to the bottom of the threads would be way waaay waaaaaaay waaaaaaaaaaaaay too much oil! you definitely dont want to do that.

It should have come with a dipstick I would think..
unless it has an "overflow" opening..some engines do.
it would be a second opening, not the one you use to fill the oil.
I havent heard of any older Tecumsehs having this, but its possible.

but without a dipstick, or that "overflow port", we need to find out the engine oil capacity..

run the engine with the "old" oil in it, to warm it up,
turn off the engine and drain out the old oil..give it at least an hour,
overnight would be better..

then, based on the stated manufacturer oil capacity, add that amount.
that will do for the short-term..but you will definitely need to find a dipstick, checking the oil level often is very important.

I will take a look for engine data.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

tjsilva said:


> I just got an Ariens 92001 from a friend, .


There is no such thing as a 92001.
please double-check that model number! 
and the engine should have a data tag on the side of it..
please post any numbers you find there..

Scot


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

tjsilva said:


> I just got an Ariens 92001 from a friend, hoping to get get her fired up before the next 12" projected for MA this weekend. First thing I want to do is change the oil. Since there is no dipstick how do I know how much oil to add? Do I just fill to the bottom threads of the fill hole. I want clean out the carb and make it all nice but with the new storms coming I am hoping to not have to shovel again so if it starts and runs I will clean her up after this season. Thanks in advance for any info you guys can supply me. This is a great site.


Welcome to SBF tjsilva! Great resource for information right here!

1st recommendation is to start your own thread for your machine; it gets confusing when posters hop-on existing threads to ask questions (_widely considered thread hijacking_).

2nd recommendation is that we like pictures 

see if you can find your engine here: Tecumseh oil capacities.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

When tjsilva gets back to us about the model number, I will move these new posts into a new thread..

Scot


----------



## tjsilva (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry guys the model number is 932001, It has the 2.7HP tecumseh on it. Amazed at all the replies so Quickly.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats going to be a H30 or H35 engine, or a variant in that range..
The Ariens owners manual doesnt give the exact engine model:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM-32-77.pdf

Its probably, 95% likely, one of the engines in the "H, HSK 30-35" range on that document that classiccat posted..

but:

tjsilva,
does your engine have a data tag on the side of it?
if so, post all the numbers on that tag..

getting the *exact* model number, and its oil capacity, is very important.
this isnt something you want to guess at..

Scot


----------



## tjsilva (Feb 12, 2015)

I am at work but will get that posted when I get home. Thanks everyone.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

actually, now that I think about it..
I now own a 2.7hp Tecumseh engine! 
on my '62 ariens..I have only owned it 2 months, and I haven't done an oil change on it yet..
I have checked the oil level once..no dipstick!

I think this is *probably* a model where you do actually fill it to the threads..
unusual, in my experience..but the filler hole is probably much lower on the engine block than in other, larger, engine models..so a dipstick isnt necessary.
(on an engine that does have, or should have, a dipstick, filling to the threads would be a MAJOR overfill, but clearly not all engines have
the oil fill opening in the same location..if its lower, you could not need a dipstick..just fill until it leaks out)

this is *probably* what is going on here..but it would still be good to confirm it.
because as I said, oil level isnt something you want to guess at.
you want to be certain it is correct..the life of the engine depends on it.

Scot


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Don't know if this helps but here are some pictures that illustrate the difference.

Most Tecumseh snowblower engines have an oil fill plug + dipstick located high up on the engine like this (its the yellow thing):








Plugs like that will (or should) have a dipstick attached and you add oil until it reaches the "full" line on the dipstick.

But a few engines, mostly smaller ones, have plugs without dipsticks located near the bottom of the engine like this:








If your engine has a plug that is mounted low and has no dipstick attached, generally you fill the oil as much as possible - meaning until it starts to run out of the hole. That's with the machine on a level surface, of course.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's an example of both mounting positions: H30-35 in that lower-left drawing:










Here's a shot of my '72 H35's sump cover (_nevermind the stuck governor spool _ ).



Hopefully that takes some of the mystery out of it! Definitely a worthy topic of discussion...Tec oil level must be maniacally maintained.


----------



## tjsilva (Feb 12, 2015)

Unfortunately I can't find any labels on the motor or frame, only one I can find is on the shroud, 932002. But the diagram that classiccat posted is my engine. the fill hole and drain are in the exact same locations on my blower. Gonna try to fire her up tonight I will let you all know how it goes. I hope I can get her going another 10-18" starting tomorrow afternoon here. Running out of places to put it.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

tjsilva said:


> Unfortunately I can't find any labels on the motor or frame, only one I can find is on the shroud, 932002. But the diagram that classiccat posted is my engine. the fill hole and drain are in the exact same locations on my blower. Gonna try to fire her up tonight I will let you all know how it goes. I hope I can get her going another 10-18" starting tomorrow afternoon here. Running out of places to put it.


Every tec that I've seen has the engine model number on top of the flywheel shroud. If you have an electric starter, you may have to unbolt the starter button from the shroud to see it.


----------



## tjsilva (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok I found the service manual online said to fill oil to bottom of fill hole. Oil is changed. Got her running but definitely need a carb rebuild. Also rool pin for the axle gear was broken. replaced the broken piece with a screw in the middle as temp fix didn't last long. Nice little blower unfortunately cannot blow snow high enough to get to the tops of the MA snowdrifts at this point. Going to replace pin with nut and bolt from work today and use her to clear deck tonight. Now they are talking rain on Sunday, not good on top of four feet of snow. Thanks everyone for your comments and tips I'll post pics of her tonight.


----------

